# medical questions



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

what will the medical entail for myself to obtain a residence visa? will my wife have to take and pass a medical.shes had a heart bypass will this cause visa complications?


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

bodget said:


> what will the medical entail for myself to obtain a residence visa? will my wife have to take and pass a medical.shes had a heart bypass will this cause visa complications?


i should add that the job is in saudi


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

it depends on their visa conditions low


----------

